# dtm acrilic blused and sag on 10 on 12 15 year old roofs



## norm210 (Jun 9, 2012)

preped 425ft.of 15 year old electrostatic coated steel roofs,sprayed them using a graco rac tip-5-15,then down to 3-11 .paint blussed.saged.i have been spraying for 32 years.surface was power washed,scrubed by hand then power washed again using my 3000p.s.i. washer.surface temp readings were between 73 and 85 degrees.dew point's temp and humidity were within the spec. sheet of sherwin williams d.t.m. paint ,whats the problem?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Not sure what blussed is? but sags are from to much material being applied.

pat


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> Not sure what blussed is?
> 
> pat


Its just a term to descibe when an oil flattens out and also when a clear lacquer turns a milky color. If the DTM was oil based and blushed my first guess would be you painted too late in the day. VM&P Naptha helps eliminate blushing.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I didnt notice the "Acrylic" in the title until after I posted. I've never seen a waterborne product blush. Were you painting in direct sunlight?


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

norm210 said:


> preped 425ft.of 15 year old electrostatic coated steel roofs,sprayed them using a graco rac tip-5-15,then down to 3-11 .paint blussed.saged.i have been spraying for 32 years.surface was power washed,scrubed by hand then power washed again using my 3000p.s.i. washer.surface temp readings were between 73 and 85 degrees.dew point's temp and humidity were within the spec. sheet of sherwin williams d.t.m. paint ,whats the problem?


 If you are referring to an amine blush as in a yellowish tacky substance it sounds like a surfactant leach? Is is consistently across the entire area or where you ended up? What was the spec for surface temp, dew point and air temperature, and was it improving or declining?


----------

